# Who's Building Tiny Houses!?



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Anyone? If so, please comment!  Location, style, construction etc. Pics would be great too! We are looking to build ours soon, most likely in TN. Hope to get something going with this thread!


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

We are setting up choices for tiny home building in material choices and such,


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> Anyone? If so, please comment! Location, style, construction etc. Pics would be great too! We are looking to build ours soon, most likely in TN. Hope to get something going with this thread!



Hang around a while and I'll sell you a newly built 600sqft cabin on some acreage complete with well,septic,electric,rabbits,chickens and a garden for less than a New Yorker could possibly imagine. Won't be long before I bail outta this entire state. Lol. Y'all can have it.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Hang around a while and I'll sell you a newly built 600sqft cabin on some acreage complete with well,septic,electric,rabbits,chickens and a garden for less than a New Yorker could possibly imagine. Won't be long before I bail outta this entire state. Lol. Y'all can have it.


What's going on?! 
Where you headed?


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> Anyone? If so, please comment! Location, style, construction etc. Pics would be great too! We are looking to build ours soon, most likely in TN. Hope to get something going with this thread!


When you say tiny home, do you mean a home on wheels? 

Up here, they are all the rage, because home prices are going through the roof. It is the only thing folks can build without a permit because they are considered temporary. 
I have to admit, some of the designs look very functional, but to me, I need my house, tiny, small or large, planted in earth. Plus, just not keen to live a 2x4 home (we have lotsa tall trees). I've seen too many 'real' homes get clobbered by trees to want nothing less than 2x12 rafters, ridge beam etc...
Not to be a sour puss, but a woman in Vancouver was KO'd by a tree this spring. Tree fell parallel to rafters, and sliced the top floor in half. 

I now live in a RV, which is even worse than a tiny home...lol
Although, this RV cost me 7k, which is a lot less than a tiny home, and it has all the conveniences. Probably easier to resale though when I get my act together and build a house shack. 
At least I can do my own tree maintenance.


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

melli said:


> What's going on?!
> 
> Where you headed?



I'm headed to less population. Lol


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

MOSTBCWT said:


> I'm headed to less population. Lol


Where would that be? lol
I live in Canada, and I am beginning to feel crowded...the least populated country next to Antarctica...which technically, isn't a country...maybe Greenland would beat us. 
The problem is, I live in the warmest place (yearly average) in Canada, in an area with prime growing potential, and even moving up the coast 50 miles, the climate changes just enough to change things...


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

melli said:


> Where would that be? lol
> 
> I live in Canada, and I am beginning to feel crowded...the least populated country next to Antarctica...which technically, isn't a country...maybe Greenland would beat us.
> 
> The problem is, I live in the warmest place (yearly average) in Canada, in an area with prime growing potential, and even moving up the coast 50 miles, the climate changes just enough to change things...



Anywhere else nearly if people keep coming here. Lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My smallest cabin is 7 feet wide by 9 feet long.


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

MOSTBCWT said:


> Hang around a while and I'll sell you a newly built 600sqft cabin on some acreage complete with well,septic,electric,rabbits,chickens and a garden for less than a New Yorker could possibly imagine. Won't be long before I bail outta this entire state. Lol. Y'all can have it.


How much?


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

It would be 2 years frow now so maybe you can figure out where you wanna go within that time. According to what you're saying, two years will be plenty of time for enough people to crowd your life to the point you can't take it anymore. Then I can come in and by your place at a reasonable price and everyone wins


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> It would be 2 years frow now so maybe you can figure out where you wanna go within that time. According to what you're saying, two years will be plenty of time for enough people to crowd your life to the point you can't take it anymore. Then I can come in and by your place at a reasonable price and everyone wins


I see what your doing...working him over....good show. 
I left my last place for that exact reason. Although my neighbors had problems with boundary issues, they were pretty nice folk...although, one day, one of the woman folk on one side of me (two pairs co-owned their cottage) let loose with a barrage of insults. She said she had pity on me for being the loneliest person on the face of the earth (after I reminded them for the 100th time, I didn't want their dogs on my property). Funny. I never felt lonely at all, never-mind when they were next door. Albeit, I was doing my best to be left alone. If you saw my old yard in my thread, you can see dogs would love it. Problem was, it was their dogs and scat. Their dogs avoided their property because it was a land mine zone. No topsoil, no leveling, no nothing...they couldn't walk on their yard because of it. They finally relented and put a fence up. The matriarch told me one day that she didn't want to have to watch her dogs when she came up to enjoy her cottage. Like I want to! 
And one wonders why I want to be alone...lol
Beyond that ridiculous issue, the real problem was I would have peace and quiet in the off season, then the weekend warriors would roll in over summer and upset the tranquility of the space. You never knew when. Then I'd feel compelled to be quiet, not do noisy yardwork etc., when they were next door. It really upset the atmosphere of the place. One day your enjoying the morning sun filter through the trees on your grass, birds chirping, then the next, you'd take a sip of coffee and notice your neighbor is taking their dog for it's morning constitutional on your yard (I'm not kidding!). 
The two years I've been at my new place have been absolute heaven in that regard, minus the initial bomb crater look I had going for a while. 
I can do whatever I want, whenever I want...I could run around my yard naked and freak out the Ravens...lol
But most importantly, the 'atmosphere' doesn't change from day to day...


----------



## MOSTBCWT (May 5, 2016)

amarsh818 said:


> It would be 2 years frow now so maybe you can figure out where you wanna go within that time. According to what you're saying, two years will be plenty of time for enough people to crowd your life to the point you can't take it anymore. Then I can come in and by your place at a reasonable price and everyone wins



Holler at me in two years. People don't need another two years to get that done. Lol

Seriously, I've been looking and researching areas already. Just holler at me when you are ready. If you can handle the small cabin rural life. Lol


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

Will do MOSTBCWT. Seriously.

Anyone looking into tiny homes should check out tinyhousebuild.com
The guy Andrew Morrisson is very knowledgeable about tiny homes. There is a lot of how to which is good if you need it, he also sells DVDs and has workshops and what not. BUT there are also a lot of good articles. Also, there is a tiny house magazine that is available (I think $3.99 to $4.99 each). I haven't read any of the magazine yet so I can't tell you much about it, but I think there are 40 issues at this point and they are all still available.


Not plugging anything, but it wasn't until I started looking at this website that we really started talking about building a tiny home. Just wanted to share a good resource.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

400 sq. ft in an A frame.

WWW


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

wy_white_wolf said:


> 400 sq. ft in an A frame.
> 
> WWW


That look sweet! Especially like your tags...lol
Is Wyoming really like that?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

melli said:


> That look sweet! Especially like your tags...lol
> Is Wyoming really like that?


 The cabin is in Musselshell County, Montana. We are setting it up as our retirement homestead.

Only state that is less densely populated is Alaska. 

WWW


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

We are looking at one of the Athens Park models at
http://www.athensparkhomes.net/AthensParkSeries.html

Specifically the A-514 with a loft. They look really nice and are 399sqft, so are classified as RV's and treated as such. Keep the wheels on and they remain portable/temporary and generally exempt from property tax, depending on your state. 

I have looked at one and they appear to be very well built. 

We were looking at one to live in temporarily until we get the house built, and then use it for visitors and kids. 

Would welcome input on these.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

vpapai said:


> We are looking at one of the Athens Park models at
> http://www.athensparkhomes.net/AthensParkSeries.html
> 
> Specifically the A-514 with a loft. They look really nice and are 399sqft, so are classified as RV's and treated as such. Keep the wheels on and they remain portable/temporary and generally exempt from property tax, depending on your state.
> ...


Looks pretty nice...hard to tell what is standard, and what costs extra when I perused the option list. 43k is a stiff price, when one considers that is the base model, whatever it may be. And you don't appear to be able to keep the axles unless you pay more...
Guess the place you want to put it is easy access? The home would be a bear to haul up a hilly locale, or one with low hanging wires. 
If one figures your looking at 50k with tax and whatnot, one could easily build a monster shed/home for that, if they were able....
You plan to keep it, so resale wouldn't be an issue. 
Upside, is it would be an instant home. I wish they'd disclose the structural build specs...


----------



## mdstrong14 (Nov 23, 2015)

We are going to turn our place into a wedding venue in a couple of years and will build a few tiny houses for guest houses. We already have an order for one. We just have to finish our main house first  I'm in love with the concept and the design options.


----------



## quadrants2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> My smallest cabin is 7 feet wide by 9 feet long.


That's small..wow..real small..
That makes Thoreau seem frivolous!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Buy a utility shed, have it set on your property and you can bring it up to liveable standards yourself at a lesser cost and at some point live there while the work is underway..


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Someone sent me this link yesterday...
http://www.hgtv.com/remodel/interio...ni_by=&sni_gn=&ssid=0000_HGMODULE&bid=6783055

I'm a bit sore on the subject as tiny homes on wheels are the direct result of gov regs. Much rather see a small home that is uber strong and efficient, planted on land.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a picture of my tiny house, well sorda house...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh I forget to post that this is what I am living in while I am in the process of getting a tiny house built. This meaning a travel trailer, but that counts, right? 




























https://www.facebook.com/cyndi.parsonskronner/videos/vb.538293813/10154283151083814/?type=3&theater


----------



## amarsh818 (May 10, 2016)

It certainly does count! Like what you did with the place  
Any details about the tiny house you are in the process of building?

melli, thanks for the link. Lots of cools stuff. We are fans of the hOMe model and most variations that we've seen. Full staircase to main loft is nice instead of a ladder. Full kitchen is nice too. The kitchen is bigger then the one we have now in our little apartment haha. We have a 20" range, sink, then about 30 inches of countertop. If at the sink, you turn around and you're at the fridge with no countertops on either side. Really poor utilization of space. 

I would also like to see more sturdy built tiny homes on slabs as opposed to wheels. The wheels are cool if you are going to be moving it around your property (or anywhere for that matter). Especially if the point of moving it is for passive heating or cooling ie. in a sunny spot for winter and shady for summer, or any other reason that makes it an economical solution to a problem. Also don't forget that you really need at least a 1 ton truck to move a tiny house on your own and you also must be comfortable doing so. Otherwise you'll be paying someone to do it.

It really does suck that some people HAVE to build on wheels to make their dream come true. But if there was no other way, I would as well. Luckily, the tiny house movement seems to be well underway with no signs of slowing down.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Amarsh, 

My forever tiny house is going to be a bigger version of the cabin I have already had built. The one above pictured in the snow is 12 by 24 and the forever house cabin will be the exact same only 14 by 40 feet.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

If I could, I would build a permanenty placed tiny dog trot house with the breezeway screened in. I have seen some with sliding doors over the screens to close off the breezeway too, would be great in nasty weather to be able to close it off. Heat or cool the only areas you are using during the day/night would be a great savings I would think.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is made from a 14 ft x 48 ft footprint, and is 14 x 42 finished. 6 ft front porch, and it does have a side door that goes directly to kitchen area. I loved the huge amount of windows in the main area. On this one it was so the sales guy could see the lot, but I'd want them in the middle of the woods to see the life of the woods.

I stopped by to see it since I'd like to have a small/almost tiny home one day.

This is the best, most practical I've seen. It's in AL but the company is out of TN, I think he said.

The air conditioner seen on the outside wall is an A/C and heater. The closet in bedroom had washer/drier hook up and an on demand water heater.


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

Angie, What was the price of that?


----------

